# Phase One Releases Capture One 11



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

```
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN, Nov. 30, 2017 </strong>– Phase One, the world’s leading manufacturer of high-end digital camera systems, today released Capture One 11, a major new version of the industry’s premier RAW conversion and image editing software. This release builds on Capture One’s unmatched color handling, precision-editing tools, seamless tethered support, and native support for more than 400 different camera models. Photographers will enjoy new, highly responsive tools, workflow enhancements and a finely tuned processing engine. Capture One 11 has been designed to deliver a significantly faster and smoother experience.</p>
<p>“We care deeply about what photographers need,” said James Johnson, software Product Manager, Phase One. “Capture One became known as ‘the professionals’ choice in imaging software,’ precisely because of our unrelenting focus on our customers’ needs. We have unique insight, gleaned from years of our own sensor and optics development. Applying that expertise to software makes for a really fantastic photographer experience.”</p>
<p>Layers have been significantly improved for faster, more flexible editing. All adjustment tools in Capture One are now compatible with Layers, making Capture One a truly “layer centric” application.   Furthermore, images can now be annotated in Capture One (handwritten notes and drawings can be added directly on to images) and included in exported PSD files as a separate layer for greater flexibility. Re-engineered tools help optimize color adjustments. Plus, more robust catalog performance improves the overall experience.</p>
<p><a href="http://%20www.phaseone.com/11"> www.phaseone.com/11</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>NEW FEATURES AND TOOLS IN CAPTURE ONE 11</strong></p>
<p><strong>NEXT LEVEL LAYERS</strong></p>
<p>In response to customers’ needs, masking tools have been further developed, and new features and overall performance advances have been introduced. New tools have been added to refine and feather the mask after drawing, or adjust the opacity of a layer to control the impact of local adjustments. With more tools available locally and with increased performance in masking, Layers in Capture One are now more dynamic than ever.</p>
<ul>
<li>Layered Workflow</li>
<li>Layer Opacity</li>
<li>Feather Mask</li>
<li>Refine Edge</li>
<li>Grey Scale Mask</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>MORE STREAMLINED WORKFLOW</strong></p>
<p>Annotations and graphics as Overlays can be added to images and exported in PSD files as separate layers. Crops can be respected or added as a Path when exporting to PSD files, permitting the full image to be used later for retouching. An individual watermark may be included as a separate layer in an exported PSD file to permit greater control during later editing.</p>

<ul>
<li>Annotations (Export as a layer when using PSD)</li>
<li>Overlay in output (as a layer when using PSD)</li>
<li>Export Crop to Path (when using PSD)</li>
<li>Watermark as a Layer (when using PSD)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>DESIGNED TO ENHANCE PERFORMANCE</strong></p>
<p>Capture One has been further optimized to increase overall performance. Improved color handling through re-engineered color tools helps ensure optimal layered color adjustments. Color readouts can now be viewed in LAB mode aiding customers who wish to measure image output to critical values. Improved performance in Catalogs makes for an overall better experience.</p>
<ul>
<li>Editing Speed</li>
<li>Import Duplicate Checker</li>
<li>Color Improvements</li>
<li>LAB Readout</li>
<li>Catalog improvements</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CAMERA SUPPORT</strong></p>
<p>For a complete list of supported cameras, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/supported-cameras">http://www.phaseone.com/supported-cameras</a></p>
<p><strong>AVAILABILITY AND PRICING</strong></p>
<p>Capture One 11 is available now for the Mac and Windows operating systems online at <a class="vglnk" href="http://www.phaseone.com/store" rel="nofollow">www.phaseone.com/store</a> and from Phase One authorized partners worldwide <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>.</p>
<p>In keeping with Phase One’s commitment to its customers’ choice, Capture One 11 is available for purchase by either perpetual license or by subscription – whichever best suits the customers’ needs.</p>
<p><strong>Capture One Pro 11</strong></p>
<p>Owners of Capture One Pro 9 and 10 can upgrade for 119 USD/EUR. New customers can purchase Capture One Pro 11 for 299 USD or 279 EUR. Capture One Pro 11 is also available by subscription. Subscribers can simply download the new Capture One Pro 11 release. A single-user subscription is 20 USD/EUR per month for a 12-month plan or a 180 USD/EUR prepaid subscription, paid annually.</p>
<p><strong>Capture One Pro Sony 11</strong></p>
<p>Owners of Capture One Pro Sony 9 and 10 can upgrade for 69 USD/EUR. New customers can purchase Capture One Pro Sony 11 for 79 USD/EUR.</p>
<p><strong>Grace period</strong></p>
<p>For customers who have purchased Capture One Pro 10 or Capture One Pro Sony 10 since October 31th, 2017, Phase One is offering a grace period, exempting them from the upgrade fee. Eligible customers can download their upgrade today at <a href="http://phaseone.com/download">phaseone.com/download</a> and reuse their license key.</p>
<p><strong>Download a 30-day trial</strong></p>
<p>A fully-functional version of Capture One 11 is available for a 30-day trial. Download the trial here: <a class="vglnk" href="http://www.phaseone.com/" rel="nofollow">www.phaseone.com/</a> download</p>
<p>Please see all products and payment options at <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/store">www.phaseone.com/store</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tolusina (Dec 1, 2017)

1st link no worky.
There's a space between // and www that causes %20 to be inserted.
Delete this.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pretty much 100% of our fashion photographer customers use Capture One particularly during tethered capture. It may not have the mass market appeal of Adobe but these are the guys at the top of the tree so it must say something about Phase One.


----------



## miketcool (Dec 1, 2017)

I've been using Capture One since version 8. The color control, RAW processing, and masking controls are lightyears better than Lightroom. I save Lightroom for all my batch time-lapse work.


----------



## tmroper (Dec 1, 2017)

It does have a steep learning curve, but is much more powerful than LR, plus you can buy the "perpetual license" instead of a subscription, which is nice, and means you don't have to deal with that Adobe Creative Cloud always telling you about updates and trying to get you to buy Acrobat DC.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 2, 2017)

miketcool said:


> I've been using Capture One since version 8. The color control, RAW processing, and masking controls are lightyears better than Lightroom. I save Lightroom for all my batch time-lapse work.





tmroper said:


> It does have a steep learning curve, but is much more powerful than LR, plus you can buy the "perpetual license" instead of a subscription, which is nice, and means you don't have to deal with that Adobe Creative Cloud always telling you about updates and trying to get you to buy Acrobat DC.



Just wondering what you like about Capture One over Lightroom? I tried a demo of Capture One at one stage a while back but I've never really given it a serious try.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2017)

I downloaded it this morning to give it a try. I loaded one folder of images into a catalog, and found that I will need a lot more time to be familiar with it. 

Its slower than Lightroom, loading that folder with only 700 images to the catalog seemed to take forever.

I could learn it and would probably be happy, but I now have lightroom / photoshop paid up for 18 months.


----------



## tmroper (Dec 2, 2017)

jd7 said:


> tmroper said:
> 
> 
> > It does have a steep learning curve, but is much more powerful than LR, plus you can buy the "perpetual license" instead of a subscription, which is nice, and means you don't have to deal with that Adobe Creative Cloud always telling you about updates and trying to get you to buy Acrobat DC.
> ...



I'm no expert at Capture One, and still use Lightroom, too, but it's a bunch of little things really. The black and white conversion with grain options is really good. And for color, the controls are much more precise--basically a color wheel setup like with video editing (rather than sliders). The tone adjustments are really nice, too, and just seem to use "better" algorithms than LR. Same thing with the RAW converter--it just seems to get things looking a little better. And there's a file management option, "projects," that lets you keep all the photos together, so you can move them around onto different disks as one package (very handy for me sometimes). And the tools to place text and watermarks on the photos is much more powerful (not just for protection, but for client review and reference). 

Those are just a few things I've been using, mostly after watching tutorials on YouTube. Because it is harder to use.


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been running with the v10 trial since I decided to wean myself off LR and look at the (non-subscription) alternatives like Alien Skin Exposure 3, ON1 RAW, and of course C1. Main things in this update for me:


Ability to dial-back changes in a layer by reducing layer opacity

Ability to apply a preset/style within a layer rather than globally

This update seals the deal for me; when my trial is up I'll be forking out for C1.


----------



## Batman6794 (Dec 2, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> I've been running with the v10 trial since I decided to wean myself off LR and look at the (non-subscription) alternatives like Alien Skin Exposure 3, ON1 RAW, and of course C1. Main things in this update for me:
> 
> 
> Ability to dial-back changes in a layer by reducing layer opacity
> ...



I really couldn't agree more. I've been a loyal Adobe evangelist since the late 90s. I know Lightroom inside and out. I was encouraged to give capture one a try after hearing it had a superior raw converter and I was blown away.

While its true that Capture One has a steeper learning curve to take FULL advantage of the options, with the tools I was able to learn in an hour I was already making better images than I was able to with years of Lightroom experience. I edited a few images I'd already taken a crack at with LR and was immediately happier with the results from Capture One.

I picked up Version 10 on a Black Friday Special, and guess what, even though I bought 10, my license is good for 11 too, because they've allotted a grace period of over a month! Hard for me to find a complaint about this company.


----------



## tmroper (Dec 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its slower than Lightroom, loading that folder with only 700 images to the catalog seemed to take forever.



You might want to try reducing the size of the image previews (Preferences | Image | Preview Size). It's variable, because there's a "quick JPEG" output option that exports using the same szie, and I think many people just keep it at a size clients want for proofs. But the default to me seems rather large.


----------



## deleteme (Dec 2, 2017)

A question for you C1 users: How precise is the masking in C1?

While I can make masks in LR they are tedious to make and are far less precise than in PS.
Is C1 more like PS in this regard?

The brushes, gradients and spot healing tools act very much like a layer in that I can control the intensity of the correction and delete it as I see fit. However the selection tools, while recently improved, are still crude.


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 2, 2017)

Normalnorm said:


> A question for you C1 users: How precise is the masking in C1?
> 
> While I can make masks in LR they are tedious to make and are far less precise than in PS.
> Is C1 more like PS in this regard?
> ...



I'm still a newb in C1 but regardless, here's my perspective. There are some cool things in C1 that aren't available in LR6 (dunno about LR7 - as I'll call it for simplicity's sake):

Copy a mask that you created on another layer, and if required invert it

Create a reasonably precise mask based on a color range (subject to image suitability)
Sync the brush and eraser brush settings with a simple checkbox
Instantly create a layer with a full 100% coverage mask (handy for preset application, global adjustments etc)

Other than that, it's very much like LR, except that you don't have the radial filter. The brush has an auto mask option but in my limited experience it's no better than LR. As in LR, I find it's often better to do a crude "wash" over an area then clean it up using the eraser with auto mask on. C1 has brush options specifically linked to the use of pens / tablets, so it might give a superior experience to LR if you use that hardware; I don't, I'm strictly a mouse and keyboard guy.

If a more experienced C1 user has more to input on this, I'm all ears!


----------



## jd7 (Dec 3, 2017)

tmroper said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > tmroper said:
> ...



Downloaded the CP1 v11 trial today and had a quick look at it. It's clear I am going to need to learn a bit about it before I can give it any sort of real test. Will see if I can find time to do that over the next weeks.

I recall reading an article a year or two ago which claimed you could get pretty much identical results from CP1 and LR, it's just that the two programs take a different approach to getting there. The claim was LR is consistent with how it approaches each photo and aims to give a similar starting point for subsequent editing, while CP1 attempts to guess what would work for each photo so sometimes it gets you closer to your end point (or even to your end point) straight away, although sometimes it's not at all what you are looking for. I have never tried to investigate further though.


----------



## sanj (Dec 3, 2017)

Do files coming out of Capture One look better than photoshop? Been struggling to get a reply....


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 3, 2017)

jd7 said:


> Downloaded the CP1 v11 trial today and had a quick look at it. It's clear I am going to need to learn a bit about it before I can give it any sort of real test. Will see if I can find time to do that over the next weeks.
> 
> I recall reading an article a year or two ago which claimed you could get pretty much identical results from CP1 and LR, it's just that the two programs take a different approach to getting there. The claim was LR is consistent with how it approaches each photo and aims to give a similar starting point for subsequent editing, while CP1 attempts to guess what would work for each photo so sometimes it gets you closer to your end point (or even to your end point) straight away, although sometimes it's not at all what you are looking for. I have never tried to investigate further though.



I'm not a fan off instructional videos - I much prefer well written text articles - but the C1 tutorial vids are the fastest way to get up to speed:

https://www.phaseone.com/en/Products/Software/Capture-One-Pro/Tutorials.aspx

Regarding LR vs. C1, my take is that with the default setup C1 goes for more initial punch (more aggressive tone curve, more sharpening, more NR, more saturated color, more everything really) but you can tame that if it's not to your taste. Despite that I find that C1 produces a more "refined" result than I could usually get in LR without a lot of painstaking work; LR was convenient but somewhat crude (at least with me behind the controls!) and I was always aware that I could do better by dumping an intermediate result to TIFF and going to work with 3rd party filters in PS. C1's tools seem to deliver more finesse with less effort and retouching skill. 

I experienced the same thing with Alien Skin Exposure 3 (vs LR) when I tried it, but unfortunately that software is still lacking some pretty essential stuff (CA & geometry correction, limited color controls especially compared to C1).


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 3, 2017)

sanj said:


> Do files coming out of Capture One look better than photoshop? Been struggling to get a reply....



I would expect that in the right hands PS will always beat C1, LR etc.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 3, 2017)

sanj said:


> Do files coming out of Capture One look better than photoshop? Been struggling to get a reply....



It really depends on what kind of work you’re doing. They’re very different tools. One is not better than the other, they’re simply not designed for the same purpose.
Also, “look better” is not very objective. While their are certain objective criteria, (such as noise reduction, colour accuracy, sharpness, etc) the perceived goodness of a image can’t be reduced to only those. That makes it next to impossible to say whether one is ‘better’ than the other. There’s a lot of preference involved in that kind ne of decision. I would suggest downloading the free trial version to try it out for yourself.


----------



## sanj (Dec 3, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Do files coming out of Capture One look better than photoshop? Been struggling to get a reply....
> ...



Reassuring.


----------



## sanj (Dec 3, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Do files coming out of Capture One look better than photoshop? Been struggling to get a reply....
> ...



Thank you! I have met people who say Capture One has 'far superior' IQ. So always wondered. But if there is no such that C1 has better IQ then I need not worry. I have spent considerable time practicing PS and if it is not inferior, I am content.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2017)

I spent more time this morning, trying difficult cr2 images with detail in deep shadows. I had to learn the various controls by trial and error, but found that they correlate pretty well to the Lightroom controls. I thought at first that they were doing a better job, but then took the same image into Lightroom and got identical results.

For a person like me who has little dexterity in my hands, I quickly noticed the lost time moving the cursor all over the screen to select a tool, rather than being able to use the scroll wheel to move thru the various editing panels. I did not like the way one panel sometimes closed when I selected another. So, while its very powerful, I don't think my hands are up to it, even though I did quickly remember the location of the commonly used tools.

The export process was particularly confusing, and the print dialog was very lacking, watermarks were vertical only, unless there is another setting to change that.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 4, 2017)

This is probably a dumb question but with Capture One do you HAVE to put your photos in libraries or collections (or whatever) like you do LR? I use Bridge because I really dislike the whole "libraries" idea--I put things in folders. And the filters in Bridge work about perfectly. But I use DPP for conversion from CR2 to TIF because it yeilds an almost magical 3-dimensional quality that I can't get from Adobe RAW. OK magical is overstating, maybe.


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 4, 2017)

Aaron D said:


> This is probably a dumb question but with Capture One do you HAVE to put your photos in libraries or collections (or whatever) like you do LR? I use Bridge because I really dislike the whole "libraries" idea--I put things in folders. And the filters in Bridge work about perfectly. But I use DPP for conversion from CR2 to TIF because it yeilds an almost magical 3-dimensional quality that I can't get from Adobe RAW. OK magical is overstating, maybe.



You can avoid the whole import process as follows (going from memory):
[list type=decimal]
[*]During installation, choose the "session" option instead of the collection option

[*]Create a single "master" session somewhere; when you delete images from within C1, they'll end up in here
[/list]

After that, just browse to any folder containing images and get straight to work. A "CaptureOne" subfolder will be created inside there, holding the sidecar files that record your changes. You're free to move image folders anywhere you want, so long as the contents stay intact.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 4, 2017)

Aaron D said:


> This is probably a dumb question but with Capture One do you HAVE to put your photos in libraries or collections (or whatever) like you do LR? I use Bridge because I really dislike the whole "libraries" idea--I put things in folders. And the filters in Bridge work about perfectly. But I use DPP for conversion from CR2 to TIF because it yeilds an almost magical 3-dimensional quality that I can't get from Adobe RAW. OK magical is overstating, maybe.



You don’t have to put images anywhere to work in Lightroom. It is just like bridge in that if you point it somewhere it will ‘see’ what’s there.

The “”libraries”” idea” is misunderstood, the library does not contain your images, it just reminds LR what you want the images in *your folders* to look like when it opens them.

So you import a RAW file to a custom folder on your desktop, open LR and point it to the image. In LR change it to B&W. If you open that RAW file in Photoshop or via your finder or any photo viewer via that folder the image is still color, open it in LR and the library file tells LR to show you the image in B&W, the library file doesn’t contain the RAW file, just your editing preferences along with a preview, the location of the file etc.


----------



## ecqns (Dec 4, 2017)

jd7 said:


> while CP1 attempts to guess what would work for each photo so sometimes it gets you closer to your end point (or even to your end point) straight away, although sometimes it's not at all what you are looking for. I have never tried to investigate further though.



Capture One has default camera profiles for each camera, maybe this is what you mean? You can use it to start with or use something totally different or nothing at all. I have to say (as a C1P user since v3) its color profiles are what sets it apart from anything else. Once in awhile I load up Lightroom (when it gets updated) and I can't believe people want to use that program to convert their files. I don't use the C1P catalogs, masking, brushes, whatever - just tethering in sessions and its raw profile conversion.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 5, 2017)

ecqns said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > while CP1 attempts to guess what would work for each photo so sometimes it gets you closer to your end point (or even to your end point) straight away, although sometimes it's not at all what you are looking for. I have never tried to investigate further though.
> ...



I'm not sure if that is exactly what the article was saying or not. I have found the article though - it is the Martin 
Evening article you can find on this webpage
https://lightroomkillertips.com/brilliant-article-martin-evening-lightroom-vs-capture-one-pro/

I would be interested to hear from those who are familiar with both programs whether you agree with the article.


----------



## ecqns (Dec 5, 2017)

jd7 said:


> ecqns said:
> 
> 
> > jd7 said:
> ...



Without reading it yet I can say that Martin Evening is a full on Adobe guy, he writes books on Photoshop and Lightroom so I'm not sure his view is unbiased. His big Photoshop book is one of the best overall sources for learning Photoshop.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2017)

ecqns said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > ecqns said:
> ...



Nevertheless it is a results driven point and when you look at his results, and follow the easy to create develop and or import presets, it is very easy to get C1 and LR default ‘looks’ within a hairs breath of each other. Which kinda puts comments like ‘the differences are night and day’ into context, they are a limitation of the user not the software. He also rounds out with a few pros and cons of each software, some things C1 does slightly better, some things LR has more control, but after reading the article and seeing the results I lost all interest in a trial of C1 and have lost respect for those with the opinion that C1 does a markedly ‘better’ job of working our RAW files.

I can understand people preferring one over the other, but they are not radically different in capabilities.


----------



## ecqns (Dec 5, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> have lost respect for those with the opinion that C1 does a markedly ‘better’ job of working our RAW files.



That's a funny statement.

Anyway I come from a professional photography background - started working with fashion photographers in NYC. 99% of that world is shooting tethered C1P and Canon or a Phase back, LR doesn't exist.
Again I wouldn't say that Martin Evening is an unbiased source, trust your own eyes and try out both applications. That's what I do whether its Sony/Canon or C1P/LR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2017)

Aaron D said:


> This is probably a dumb question but with Capture One do you HAVE to put your photos in libraries or collections (or whatever) like you do LR? I use Bridge because I really dislike the whole "libraries" idea--I put things in folders. And the filters in Bridge work about perfectly. But I use DPP for conversion from CR2 to TIF because it yeilds an almost magical 3-dimensional quality that I can't get from Adobe RAW. OK magical is overstating, maybe.



The advantage of using a library is that the edit control settings are saved for each image along with a reduced size image that goes away after the time you set. The library contains the key words and data about a image, so you can search by subject, faces, camera, lens, many different parameters. When you get 100K images, it becomes very important.

Capture one gives you the choice, use a library, or a sidecar. If you want to find a image, you will have to search by name.

Most editing software now uses libraries, or is heading in that direction. It makes editing speed much faster, and provides photo management tools.

If you don't need a library, check out some of the other software that uses sidecars instead, or DPP which can update the original file.

The library is there in Lightroom because it was a elegant solution for professional photographers who need to track and find hundreds of thousands of images. 

For the first year, I was puzzled about the library and finally bought a book on how to use Lightroom 2. After I read thru it and understood why the library was there, I realized what I'd been missing and now use it extensively.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Aaron D said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably a dumb question but with Capture One do you HAVE to put your photos in libraries or collections (or whatever) like you do LR? I use Bridge because I really dislike the whole "libraries" idea--I put things in folders. And the filters in Bridge work about perfectly. But I use DPP for conversion from CR2 to TIF because it yeilds an almost magical 3-dimensional quality that I can't get from Adobe RAW. OK magical is overstating, maybe.
> ...



You can choose to get LR to use sidecar (XMP) files too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 6, 2017)

ecqns said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > have lost respect for those with the opinion that C1 does a markedly ‘better’ job of working our RAW files.
> ...



Why?

Comments like 


ecqns said:


> I can't believe people want to use that program to convert their files.



used in the context of higher quality RAW conversions via C1 is demonstrably false.

As for being a pro, I now you are, so what? The first few times I saw New York pros demoing C1 it crashed in every single session. Joey L, Peter Hurley, Susan Stripling, Felix Kunze et al all had crashing issues every time they demoed it, meanwhile I've never had tethered sessions crash in LR, even when you have to jump hoops to get the files in via a watched folder.

The reason C1 got the New York pro market penetration is because for years the only way you could tether Phase One digital backs was via C1. When they opened the software up to enable Canon tethering it was trendy to imply you shot Phase One as well.


----------



## ecqns (Dec 6, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> The reason C1 got the New York pro market penetration is because for years the only way you could tether Phase One digital backs was via C1. When they opened the software up to enable Canon tethering it was trendy to imply you shot Phase One as well.



Yes C1P used to crash a lot and can still - nothing is perfect. I've seen the program pushed really hard over the years though. Actually using a Phase back or a Sony camera I've almost never had a tether connection drop - Canon is another story altogether. In the early days it wasn't about being "trendy", working photographers couldn't care less I'm sure you know, its just that LR was such crap back then in comparison. 

You know C1P has hundreds of ICC profiles you can start with (not just the ones recommended for your camera) and then each of those has other contrast curves you can select. There's even linear response which is totally flat to start with, maybe that's what starting in LR is like. Actually the only time I've come across LR professionally is when someone relies on certain VSCO presets to give that Instagram filtered look.

I'm tired of arguing with you, its too stressful. You will use LR, I will use C1P (unless something better comes out) and others should try everything and see what works for them. But for my work and those of others that I work with and trust (and probably every image in any fashion magazine) its C1P without a doubt.


----------

